# ¿How to Find Out What is Going On? ¿Timeout magazine???



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

Does anyone have any good places, internet sites, magazines or other, where they find out what is going on in DF?

For example, performances at Bellas Artes, Zocalo square, in the various arenas or even shop promotions such as the Liverpool 25% discount days.

Mexicans always seem to know whats going on, but when you ask them how they found out, they just say ´we just know´

Are there such things? rather than looking at each place individually?

Thanks in advance

P.S. Are we taking bets on how long this wonderful sun will last!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Levi_501 said:


> Does anyone have any good places, internet sites, magazines or other, where they find out what is going on in DF?
> 
> For example, performances at Bellas Artes, Zocalo square, in the various arenas or even shop promotions such as the Liverpool 25% discount days.
> 
> ...


Tiempo Libre is probably the closest (to Time Out) in content current events magazine available for purchase at news stands in the D.F.

There may be others which _Capitalinos_ will suggest.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

_Tiempo Libre_, like Longford said. This is surely the most comprehensive source of information in the short term (i.e. the current week). Also, the blog DEFECITO, for highlighting some things that you might miss among the plethora of events and exhibitions. Also Ticketmaster for a comprehensive listing of upcoming concerts and sports events, even months ahead. And the DF Secretaría de Cultura calendar of events. 

And finally, by listening to the radio. E.g., if you listen to a golden oldies station, they will announce (and sometimes give away free tickets) for concerts by classic rock groups from our days. If you listen to an alternative music station, you will be up on concert dates by the alternative and indie groups. If you listen to talk stations where the famous thinkers and essayists of Mexico are interviewed, they will talk about cultural events and exhibitions, book launches and that kind of thing. Classical music stations for classical concerts, and so on. Not to mention commercials for store promotions and sales.


----------



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

Top stuff! Thanks


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Levi_501 said:


> P.S. Are we taking bets on how long this wonderful sun will last!


Maybe I've been here longer than you, Levi, but I've had enough sun for awhile. I'm looking forward to more of those exciting rain storms we've been having that usher in the rainy season  !


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

In addition to the above suggestions, you might have a look at the breezy Portada | Chilango.com


----------



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

People know a lot of times because of the publicity that some events get in newspapers in the "culture" or "entertainment" sections though internet publibity is also a good source. If you can read spanish, buying a newspaper from time to time would be really useful for things like concerts, discount nights at malls and things like that.

That said, the first place I will always recommend to anyone in Mexico City or near will always be the UNAM (Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México), in it's main campus (Ciudad Universitaria) or in the secondary campuses (Facultad de Estudios Superiores) they have sooo many things to do and see. 
There are usually events in the different faculties specially in Architecture (right now I don't know how active they are because we're starting summer break) . It's a truly wonderful place. 
Those events are advertised through the internal gazette which can be found inside the faculties or in the cultural zones for free at the entrance of buildings, through internet sites, radio and newspapers. 

Links to UNAM activities:

Coordinación de Difusión Cultural UNAM, Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México, Centro Cultural Universitario For all the events in the cultural zone.

Centro Cultural Universitario Follow this one to know what music is being played at the theaters in CU.

..::Universum, Museo de las Ciencias::.. Universum, the science museum.

:: MUAC :: MUAC, Museo de Arte Contemporaneo. It has a very nice cafeteria and rotating expositions.


Now, for the whole Mexico City news, the Cultura DF site has a lot of info: Cultura 2012

And if you go to the various sites of the Delegaciones, they will most likely have a "Cultura" and a "Turismo" part where you can find all kinds od useful information. i.e. Coyoacán: Delegacin Coyoacn de la ciudad lo mejor (In the Center of every one there are usually great events)

More specific places:

CENART This place hosts a lot of very big events such as the Dance Week or the Feria del Libro, and also regular expositions. 

This is a very beautiful public library which also hosts a lot of activities, mainly for children but sometimes it has cultural or political debates, books presentations, etc. It has a lot of services available such as music room where they lend DVDs, CDs and instruments, a multimedia room where they lend movies, documentaries and material for learning various things (languages, school subjects,etc), lots of computers, a children section, gardens, etc. Biblioteca Vasconcelos

And finally, the Papalote Museo del Niño is great for those who have children: Papalote?Museo del Niño - Inicio specially the Domo Digital Banamex (Papalote?Museo del Niño - Domodigital ? Banamex) 

I think I might have written too much, got a but carried away. I'd love to take all of you lovely forum comrades to all of these places LOL But still, I hope some of it is useful and that my rambling was understandable...


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Quetza said:


> People know a lot of times because of the publicity that some events get in newspapers in the "culture" or "entertainment" sections though internet publibity is also a good source. If you can read spanish, buying a newspaper from time to time would be really useful for things like concerts, discount nights at malls and things like that.
> 
> That said, the first place I will always recommend to anyone in Mexico City or near will always be the UNAM (Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México), in it's main campus (Ciudad Universitaria) or in the secondary campuses (Facultad de Estudios Superiores) they have sooo many things to do and see.
> There are usually events in the different faculties specially in Architecture (right now I don't know how active they are because we're starting summer break) . It's a truly wonderful place.
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you.

Did I forget? Thank you!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

Also, you can´t forget about Chilango

It has all the information on restaurants, movies, theater, cultural events, nightclubs, everything...

Check it out.


----------



## Levi_501 (Aug 13, 2011)

Top thread, thanks guys!


----------

